

Bootstrapping a Lean Startup - bigsassy
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/03/bootstrapping-a-lean-startup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+AshMaurya+(Ash+Maurya)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
ashmaurya
Sorry about the database error earlier... Yes the blog is running on a server
beach hosted server using apache + wordpress. Today was the first time it ran
into load issues which I guess is a good problem to have. In either event,
I've addressed the issue for now but will be looking into some longer term
tweaks.

Thanks.

------
ryanelkins
Amazing how this makes it to the front page when no one can apparently even
read the article due to a database issue.

~~~
TorKlingberg
This Coral Cache link actually works:
[http://www.ashmaurya.com.nyud.net/2010/03/bootstrapping-a-
le...](http://www.ashmaurya.com.nyud.net/2010/03/bootstrapping-a-lean-
startup/)

------
1331
Here is a coral cache link:

[http://www.ashmaurya.com.nyud.net/2010/03/bootstrapping-a-
le...](http://www.ashmaurya.com.nyud.net/2010/03/bootstrapping-a-lean-
startup/)

------
aymeric
I am getting a "Error establishing a database connection"

------
angkec
seems like the database can't bootstrap itself.

